# 10/5/2013 Write up



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Saturday was fun, there was a huge fish competition where people brought in hundreds of different kinds of fish and won cash for the best bred fish. Amanda won 6 categories.










After the fish show Amanda and I presented on how to set up a planted tank and how to set up an emersed container. The fish-people enjoyed the presentations. We also sold food at $5 a plate.

Then on Sunday (today) we had the giant fish and plant auction. I don't know how much our club made from donations (they'll tally it up later), but we sold more food on Sunday and made over $100 for our club.

Here is the auction there were soooo many fish and plants.

I think Amanda has more pictures, hopefully she will upload them.


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I missed yesterday's auction! Too tired after last Saturday's event :/


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Had a great time at the auction, made out like a bandit! Thank you CAPE for helping to put it on


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I do have more photos, but I'm holding them hostage LOL.

It was a lot of fun (and very exhausting)—thanks everybody who attended and/or contributed!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Post those pictures! We have new CT people on the boards and they must know how fun it was!

I was absolutely pooped after the weekend, but then again 8 hrs/day will do that to you!

Great fun though, I bought 2 types of Apistos which I accidentally mixed together on the way home. Luckily they are easy to tell apart. I've got a pair in my 90g, hopefully they'll breed soon.

Also, I saved that HC you murdered, its pearling happily in my tank. Do check out the macro and microscope pics I took of it though on my other thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/89145-assassin-snail-emersed-hc-fungus.html


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

What kind of apistos?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I didn't murder the HC, I just set it aside in an emersed tank for a couple days! As evidenced by its ability to pearl ("happily") 2 days later, I clearly didn't kill it!

On a financial note, Our club funds have nearly tripled—we now have a total of ~$300 to do... something with. Buy door prizes, import a speaker who isn't me, buy ingredients for the FFFF, whatever...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice! Perhaps we should get a PAR meter?

Or maybe save it and put it towards the forum or something. Will have to make a topic about it at the next meeting.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

+1 for PAR meter and I call dibs to use it


----------



## axelrod12 (Mar 15, 2011)

khanzer22 said:


> +1 for PAR meter and I call dibs to use it


I agree. A par meter would be very useful. Also bummed I missed this it looks like I joined only a couple weeks too late


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Much as a PAR meter sounds fun, I will point out that it would literally use up 100% of our club funds... which means no moolah left over to cover door prizes, NEC dues, and miscellaneous expenses. If we can find a used one for sale I wouldn't be opposed, though.


----------



## Gardenho (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this a legit meter?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SENEYE-REEF...717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c336c5fcd


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

We'll have to have a talk about it at our next meeting.

Other ideas are welcome, a PAR meter is just one possibility.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What about a SP600 Spectrophotometer? It can analyze 100+ chemicals in your tap water with a high degree of accuracy. Might be more useful than a PAR meter since we can really get to the heart of plant issues.

We could check and compare water samples during meetings with this beauty, really figure things out and compare our tanks with accuracy.

Info about it:
http://www.orbeco.com/water/products/spectrophotometer-sp600

I suppose ideally we'd need both a PAR meter and a spectrophotometer. Maybe two things we can add to the future purchase list?


----------

